# Hoyt VTEC losing draw weight



## Angela (Oct 19, 2006)

*VTEC Losing Draw Weight*

Two possible things come to mind. Either vibration is causing your limb bolts to slowly turn out or your cables could be stretching. Today's limbs don't loose weight like the old laminated wood limbs from years back.


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Angela said:


> Two possible things come to mind. Either vibration is causing your limb bolts to slowly turn out or your cables could be stretching. Today's limbs don't loose weight like the old laminated wood limbs from years back.


Ditto what Angela said. Check how many turns it takes to get your limbs to bottom back out, see if they are still the same. If this isn't the problem I would definitely check out your cables, one or both could be giving way. Is your A2A still in spec? How about cam orientation?


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

I was wondering about the limb bolts coming out slowly, as when I noticed the first change, one of the upper locking bolts was loose, and just by eyeballing the upper limb bolt, it seems to be slightly out more. Will check number of revolutions, which should be just one. I really have not changed the limb bolts except for a few times, so I don't think they or the upper one would be stripped, or does that even happen, or can happen. The cables look good, less than a year old. I added twists per Javi's draw stop timing stuff when I put the string/cables on. Thanks for your idea's.


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh yea, on the A2A, my bow never has been in A2A spec. Hoyt says the 05 VTEC should be 35.5", mine has always been 36.5", you can't twist the cables/string that much to remove 1". My aftermarket string was made to the Hoyt spec's just right. Never really understood why the 1" difference. Cam lean/orientation seems ok too, never been a problem.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

It sure sounds like that top limb bolt is the trouble. I would put a spot of whiteout on the bolt and another opposite it on the limb and see if anything moves. If the DW drops and the bolt doesn't move you might have a stripped bolt.
Did you get the bow new? I would go nuts if the A-A was out 1 inch on a new bow.


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

Bottomed out the bolts and the top was 1/4 turn more than bottom. Got it reset and marked with whiteout. Will keep an eye on it, but I think the top limb bolt has some play in it. Noticed one of the lock nuts was missing a washer on the top. Bow was bought "new" in NOV of 05 from a Hoyt dealer. I was not aware of the specs of the bow at the time. Once I started tuning the bow myself I noticed the A2A being way off. It actually is 36.75".


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

I haven't had a lot of experience with Hoyt's, but I would give them a call and ask about the A2A. 1.25'' is way too far from specs for any bow I've seen. Could be that your bow came with longer limbs than were standard on that bow, but I would definitely check on it. Either way you need to get ahold of your dealer or hoyt and get your limb bolts checked out before it comes to an ugly/painful conclusion.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

The good news is the limb bolts are covered by the warantee. What draw weight do you get with the limb bolts tightened all the way to the riser?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*losing draw weight*

You have found a error that most over look. Yes, your bow can be in time and your ata be off. Max out your limbs and check axle to axle. If it isn't to factory specs, replace string and buss cables. Don't mix new and used or different makeup of strings and cables. Once obtained, factory specs, then back off to desired draw weight, but monitor locking bolts and limbs bolts. If draw weight drops or tiller goes off, send bow to factory.


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

My bow with the factory strings have never been correct A2A, even with max draw weight. I will call the factory tomorrow and find out if they built my bow different. Find out if they keep any serial number records. The string/cable lengths are listed on the bow and the same ones that are on their website tune charts. I got hold of an accurate bow scale and set the draw weight at 67# and marked the limb bolts, etc and shot quite a bit today and afterwards everything was still at 67# and tiller even. Will continue to monitor. I think the only way to meet the A2A would to have shorter string/cables.


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

I did not measure draw weight with limb blots max'd out. one full revolution from max I get 67#, so I think I should be close to factory spec 70# max'd out. I found out my bow scale doesn't read right, so it is going back to cabelas! SO I have been borrowing a friends at the range today.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Are your limbs XT1000 and the cam is number 6 which is an adjustable cam 1/2.
After that I don't know what they could change except the riser!!


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

Limbs are XT1000, CAM is #7 or H-7, a very large cam and 1/2, for draw lengths 29-31.5in


----------



## tagalong (Feb 18, 2007)

this is a miss print in hoyt's tune chart had the same thing going on with an xtec 36.5 a2a, 6 3/4 brace is right.


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for verifying what I suspected. I did call Hoyt and they had no idea, and that the A2A should 35.5, and said they would call back with a solution, no call back. I saw the Xtec numbers and felt the Vtec had the same. So far no loss of draw weight since I tightened everything up.


----------



## swamp stomper (Apr 5, 2007)

So am I understanding correctly, the A2A for the 2005 V-TEC is actually supposed to be 36.5?


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

the ata is dictated by the cam size on hoyt bows


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

If you have Cam and half #7 on the 05 VTEC the A2A is 36.5".


----------



## swamp stomper (Apr 5, 2007)

I do have the cam and a half, but it is #3 (25 - 27.5). So, according to Hoyt's tune chart it shows ATA at 35 5/8 is this correct or should it be 36 5/8?


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

The only misprint is for #7 Cam, so you are fine. My bow is still holding draw weight. I re-did the draw stop timing, it was under rotated, and all is holding up so far.


----------



## swamp stomper (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying.


----------

